# First 400W Grow Journal + Pics



## Someguy15 (Oct 22, 2009)

So I finally have my flood table set up , complete with air stone & adjustable flood height. I also have a air cooled Yieldmaster Pro 6" supreme with a 400w MH and switchable ballast (HPS to flower). I'm experimenting with both 4 and 6" rockwool cubes. In just 2 weeks my roots were showing through the bottom of my 4" cubes, so they just got transplanted into 2 gallon Smart Pots w/ hydroton. My second set of quality seedlings were just big enough to go into the 6" 'Hugo' cubes so they too have been transplanted. The ones in the 4" cubes are just bag weed but I can contest for the seed in the larger cubes, good stuff. Anyhow, I've been using the flood system once per day about 30 minutes after the light comes on and finding it may actually be too much. The rockwool holds a large amount of water, I'd recommend anyone trying this setup to only water every other day. I'm hoping the rockwool being inside hydroton will help the roots to breathe a little better. I'm currently using Ionic 'Grow' 3-1-5 @ 75% strength and Maxicrop liquid seaweed (50% recommend in res) with good results. My plants are a nice dark color, but the new growth is light green as it should be. Have 11 plants in total, 6 are what I consider known 'good' seed. What kinda harvest can I expect if I veg until 12-15". Look forward to updating this journal at least once a week so stay tuned. Feel free to comment if you see problems, this is my first grow so I'm trying some experiments and learning best I can. Smoke One  and get at me.


----------



## pdillo (Oct 22, 2009)

thought about tryin out those bags if i eve did ebb flow, interested in seeing the results, good luck!


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 22, 2009)

pdillo said:


> thought about tryin out those bags if i eve did ebb flow, interested in seeing the results, good luck!


Thanks. I also wanted to add http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ is a good seed bank, delivery in about a week. So I will be adding one feminized pineapple express to my lineup . Hope I don't ruin her since this is my first grow!


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone used these 6" cubes before? seems like they will hold plenty of water for a few days. Maybe 4" cubes are the way to go for more watering?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 25, 2009)

Changed the res today after two weeks, it was getting a little smelly and nasty. 75% strength nutes, 25% Maxicrop liquid seaweed (stuff is messy if you use it at full). Also added some new pics, two in to the left look the best, what do u guys think?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 30, 2009)

Watering only every 3rd day to control over watering issues now. For some reason my Ph in my rockwool got all screwed up and samples I pulled directly from the cubes were nearly 8. I really don't understand the ph going up so much considering my rez has been very steady @ 6.0. At this point I'm flushing with ph'd water once a day and draining the cubes well manually to avoid over watering. Anyone else have this problem growing in rockwool cubes? My lower leaves were starting to yellow due to nute lock I believe. Now that I've changed things up and trimmed the yellowed leaves they look a lot healthier (well except my runt).


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 2, 2009)

So one total month in, the other 2 plants in 4" cubes (1 regs, 1 chronic) were placed into the 2 gal. smart pots with hydroton. I've been manually watering, checking each cubes Ph every day. It's a little time consuming but necessary as I can't seem to control Ph properly only watering every 3 days on the timer. Pineapple express is looking great, hoping to start flowering in 45-60 days when pineapple express is showing pre-flowers & 12" tall or so.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2009)

Removed my plastic covers & made deep vent holes in my cubes with a ballpoint pen. They are just holding too much water so I'm hoping this will help them dry out a tad quicker and improve oxygen to the roots. My chronic seeds seem to have come out variegated, with the exception of one of the six. Pineapple express (sprouted 10/26) is doing great and is just now sprouting its' third set of true leaves. I've got my humidity around 45% with the light on now and 60% off and dropped the temp to 80 lights on, 70f off. Hoping my droop will dissipate in my larger plants, haven't watered them in 3 days but they still look pretty sad. Planning to hold out atleast two more days before watering to see if it improves/worsens. Feel free to comment, not the type who cares if you post in my journal


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 4, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> I've got my humidity around 45% with the light on now and 60% off and dropped the temp to 80 lights on, 70f off.


Where do you have your thermometer or hygrometer set up?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> Where do you have your thermometer or hygrometer set up?


It's off to the left, just out of the direct light. It has a black plastic housing and I was noticing the light was throwing off the temp readings.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 4, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> It's off to the left, just out of the direct light. It has a black plastic housing and I was noticing the light was throwing off the temp readings.


I think it might be interesting to know what the temps are on the canopy. You're running the metal halide correct? Bit hot under there, try bringing the light a bit back maybe.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2009)

It is fan cooled, the housing for the light itself is hardly even warm to the touch. Is there still going to be a lot of heat under the glass if I'm about a foot away from the tops?


----------



## Drella (Nov 4, 2009)

im not an expert, defn don't know rock wool or hydro, but i keep my fan cooled 600w hps at least 18" away. your big plants leaves are kinda droopy, is that under watering, or light burn? i don't know, im a newb. i just have a similar setup, but soil. temp readings are confusing too, because i've been hearing a lot that ur supposed to read on the top of the top leaf, not the surrounding areas. what are your opinions? for me it was hard to get it cool on top of the to leaf, so i settled for when it got to 80*.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Something I found about light distances and foot candelas.

View attachment 609145

View attachment 609146


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 5, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Something I found about light distances and foot candelas.
> 
> View attachment 609145
> 
> View attachment 609146



While I do think this is a great template to go off of for general purposes, it is important to keep in mind that it does not take into account if the bulb is being air-cooled, water-cooled, or with a light mover. All of these factors allow you to bring the light closer than what the chart claims within reason.

The reality at the end of the day is that it all comes down to what your temps are from the canopy of your garden to the base of your plants


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Moving the light up to 12" and putting the fan directly into the tray seems to be improving my droop. I orderd a TDS meter today that should be here around next Thursday. Hopefully when I get that meter I can better figure out my waters base PPM as well as how strong my nutes are. Guessing based off the label is no good! I'm starting to get a little nute burn so i wanna make sure I am able to back it off to the proper amount.

The temp measured at my front left plant is reading between 80-83 with the fan, this is a bit high I know, but will this due?

View attachment 609990


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm finally seeing some droop relief! I was hesitant to put the box fan blowing directly across them (windburn) but I've been keeping it on low and have yet to see anything but positive effects.

The plants in the middle are now both 7" tall. The one to the front right is now 6.5" tall. Moving the light to 10" for a little more lumens and seeing if the fan helps keep the droop away.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2009)

Couple inches of growth in the past few days, diluted the nutes some to reduce nute burn. Flushed with Phd water today to help relieve them a little too.


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Nov 8, 2009)

Watch the nutes dont get carried away.heeeeeeee Good luck .


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 9, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Couple inches of growth in the past few days, diluted the nutes some to reduce nute burn. Flushed with Phd water today to help relieve them a little too.View attachment 613438


Don't forget too that any changes done to water or nutes in hydro don't usually show until 2-3 days later


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 9, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> Don't forget too that any changes done to water or nutes in hydro don't usually show until 2-3 days later


Yea nutes have been a crash course because I haven't had a tds meter. I'll be mixing at 50% next time, or I might just wait till I get my meter this week.

Thanks for tips.


----------



## dbo24242 (Nov 9, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Yea nutes have been a crash course because I haven't had a tds meter. I'll be mixing at 50% next time, or I might just wait till I get my meter this week.
> 
> Thanks for tips.


Meter is completely essential in my opinion... get a waterproof one. you'll thank yourself later. Hell, and keep in mind the pens are a little harder to use than the corded sensor designs.

Looks pretttty good man I haven't seen smartpots full of hydroton before that is an interesting idea.

how do you liek those big cubes of rw they look easy to overwater... I don't even think that the hydro store here sells those anymore but they have the smaller rooter cube ones.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 9, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> Meter is completely essential in my opinion... get a waterproof one. you'll thank yourself later. Hell, and keep in mind the pens are a little harder to use than the corded sensor designs.
> 
> Looks pretttty good man I haven't seen smartpots full of hydroton before that is an interesting idea.
> 
> how do you liek those big cubes of rw they look easy to overwater... I don't even think that the hydro store here sells those anymore but they have the smaller rooter cube ones.


Smart pots are nice actually, I like the lightweight and the roots seem to be thanking me for it.

The big cubes are ok, but while the plants are small I have to wait atleast 3 days to water. Stabbing them with a pen has seemed to help (did this before roots developed). Slightly annoying, but hopefully when the plants get like 24" I will be able to water once a day. I will probably just stick with 4" cubes and hydroton in the future.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VVVEUI/ref=ox_ya_oh_product Should be here tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2009)

1480 uS @ 70.5f using EC 442 scale (conversion factor .65-.85). So this is 1.48 mS EC with .7 Conversion factor correct? A little new to this meter thing. Should I back this down to like 1.0 mS? I'm in week 2 on some plants, week 5 on the other 3. Never did titrate my nutes up the right way  noob mistake. help me fix it 

base water EC is .34.

edit: is this accurate? Eeeeek...
(EC(mS))&#8212;&#8212;(PPM.5)&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;(PPM.7)&#8212;&#8212;-(CF)
.4&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;200&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-280&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;4&#8212;&#8211;seedling/ rooted clones
.6&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;300&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-420&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;6&#8212;&#8211;
.8&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;400&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-560&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;8&#8212;&#8211;veg
1.0&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;500&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-700&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-10
1.2&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;600&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-840&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-12
1.4&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;700&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-980&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-14
1.6&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;800&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-1120&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;16&#8212;&#8211;aggressive
1.8&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;900&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-1260&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;18
2.0&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;1000&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;1400&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;20&#8212;&#8211;super aggressive
2.2&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;1100&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;1540&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;22
2.4&#8212;&#8212;&#8211;1200&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;1680&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;24


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2009)

Samples I sucked out of Pineapple Express' cube reading 6.5 ph & 1.0 mS EC. Hope it's not to high for the little guy! Still working on getting damn ph down inside the actual cubes.

I also replaced some of the nute solution with fresh phd water, dropped my EC to 1.15 mS, hopefully that will take care of the nute burn issues.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2009)

so a ec of .34 is 238 ppm, so my water is somewhat hard? I should buy the 'hard water' formulation of nutes? I also learned there is chloramine in my water  Going to grab some Kordon AmQuel Plus, anyone used this or have something better to recommend. Thanks again guys.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 11, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Nobody? Ouch wheres the <3 RIU!


Have you tried letting the water 'breathe' for 24 hours or running a water pump into the reservoir to allow some aeration. I've never actually tried it but that's the same thing I keep hearing and it supposedly helps. Incidentally, I use a reverse osmosis unit cutting my ppms to 0 or 1


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 11, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> Have you tried letting the water 'breathe' for 24 hours or running a water pump into the reservoir to allow some aeration. I've never actually tried it but that's the same thing I keep hearing and it supposedly helps. Incidentally, I use a reverse osmosis unit cutting my ppms to 0 or 1


My water website

I usually try to aerate for 24-48 hours before a flood. I do have chorlamine which supposedly won't dissipate for much longer than regular chlorine. I'm currently wondering if 100ppm of water hardness is enough for me to consider 'Hard water' formulated nutes. I don't want to go the filter route, so I grabbed some aquarium conditioner that removes the chloramine. If I had a more permanent setup I'd consider a R/O system like yours  but then I'd have to add cal-mag too right haha


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 11, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> My water websiteIf I had a more permanent setup I'd consider a R/O system like yours  but then I'd have to add cal-mag too right haha


An RO unit doesn't have to necessarily be something permanent. it's about screwing in a pipe and hanging the unit somewhere for the most part. Besides, in my opinion, having precise numbers and pure nutrients within the H2O isn't always a bad thing when it comes to hydroponics. Also, when it's 7-14 days from harvest and you're ready to leach, you'll know you're feeding the roots pure water providing a proper flush. Of course, there is the downside of wastage with RO systems. I just have mine waste into another reservoir and use that to wash the vehicles. It comes down to preference really


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 14, 2009)

So it's week 5 total, week 2 for pineapple express. My EC meter leaked and was ruined already  so working on getting a replacement. Pretty bogus product if it breaks in just 3 days of very light use. Anyhow, fresh nutes @ 50% (hopefully 1.0 EC), stretched my last nutes for 3 weeks so definitely needed to get them changed. I've held off the nute burn, the spreading seems to have stopped. Hoping to start flowering in about a 25 days, we'll c how the pineapple grows . A fresh pic for curious eyes.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ordered two 85 watt 6500K spiral bulbs and I'm going to grab 2 reflectors from home depot or lowes. The new plan is to take the pineapple express and move it into my other closet on 18hr a day. I'll then flower my first batch, and then take 11 clones. Is 170watts of CFL enough for a mother plant?

Edit: From CFL form, YES 170w is plenty, but more smaller bulbs would be better for placement. O well, bulbs in route.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2009)

Flowering time soon! Just received my Hortilux HPS bulb. Once I get my CFLs, I'll move the pineapple out and start the bloom. Should I give 24 hours of dark before 12/12 to push them into bloom quicker?

I also picked up some Clearex to flush them before I switch to the bloom nutes. I've heard this is good with hydro systems to clean the salts from the media. 

I also spotted a male in my grow. Must be a auto-flower or genetic anomaly because he has got 18-19 hours of light every day. The other 4 seeds that came from the same nug haven't shown any signs of sex yet. So the male will be killed and I'll top one of the others and clone it in a rockwool plug with some clonex.


----Dead Male---------New Clone---------Topped Plant


Finally have watering issues under control (DWC probably would have been a much better choice for a rookie, o well).

Air, Water, & Ice is sending me a replacement HM Digital EC meter.  The seal around the buttons or probe were leaky from the factory. They were even nice enough to just send one out right away and just ask that I send the defective one back.



Overview shot. Things are lookin up a little I think. How about you?


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 19, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Just received my Hortilux HPS bulb.


Cool! I'm guessing you got the Super HPS? They're pretty kick ass and surprisingly not as red orange as I expected. That extra blue makes for some bright light!




Someguy15 said:


> Should I give 24 hours of dark before 12/12 to push them into bloom quicker?


From what I've heard from many different veterans, there's really no need.



Someguy15 said:


> I also picked up some Clearx to flush them before I switch to the bloom nutes. I've heard this is good with hydro systems to clean the salts from the media.


Not necessary. Before bloom, just use plain water for 24 hours if it tickles your fancy. Use Clearex at the final 2 weeks before harvest. 



Someguy15 said:


> (DWC probably would have been a much better choice for a rookie, o well).


The only thing I hated about DWC was root control. Because I'm constantly vegging and flowering multiple plants, keeping the roots away from eachother is a major PITA if you're using rubbermaid totes like I am. There was a post from somebody (can't remember if it was here on RIU or Grasscity) showing a good way to separate them using fine screen. Too much work for not that many plants. Now, if you're only growing a few plants (1-3) I'd ONLY use DWC. Fast growth, minimal amount of nutrients, and just worry-free for the most part. But, then again, that's how I feel about my aeroponic set-up


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 19, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> Not necessary. Before bloom, just use plain water for 24 hours if it tickles your fancy. Use Clearex at the final 2 weeks before harvest.


Thanks for all your helpful comments. +Rep. Appreciate someone checkin in on my noob ass 

Yeah, it's the super HPS, no reason to cheap out in the lighting department IMO, esp since that's the light that will give you your bud right?

The clearex bottle suggests using it every other rez change (1x a month) to help remove salt buildup in the media. I have noticed my rockwool cube EC tends to stay higher than the rez (found it at 1.6 a few days back). I'm assuming I'm over feeding or they're drinking more water then nutes. With the rockwool/hydroton setup in mind, do you think it's necessary to flush throughout the grow? Or only the last flush before harvest like you said? 

Thanks again bro. 

(I use EC because it is more accurate, does this community prefer PPM? If so what scale? KCl(.5 factor), NaCl(.5 factor) or 442 (.7 factor)...thx)


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 19, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> I have noticed my rockwool cube EC tends to stay higher than the rez (found it at 1.6 a few days back). I'm assuming I'm over feeding or they're drinking more water then nutes. With the rockwool/hydroton setup in mind, do you think it's necessary to flush throughout the grow? Or only the last flush before harvest like you said?


Oh, that's right, I totally forgot you're growing with rockwool

I use Clearex too but not until the final couple of weeks of flower. I can see why you'd want to remove the salts on your rw before switching photoperiods. I've never used rw so I couldn't tell you. Sorry. If you want to play it safe, just use clean reverse osmosis water for 24-48 hours before giving them a different feeding. It should get rid of some salts.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 19, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> Oh, that's right, I totally forgot you're growing with rockwool
> 
> I use Clearex too but not until the final couple of weeks of flower. I can see why you'd want to remove the salts on your rw before switching photoperiods. I've never used rw so I couldn't tell you. Sorry. If you want to play it safe, just use clean reverse osmosis water for 24-48 hours before giving them a different feeding. It should get rid of some salts.


From the bottle: Before applying Clearex, foliar spray with pure water. Use Clearex in the early morning or evenings.
Hydroponic systems: Use Clearex every one to two reservoir changes. Use 1/2 to 1 ounce per gallon of water. Pour one to two quarts of solution per plant site with minimum 80-90% runoff. Dump waste and fertilize and water as usual.

So, when I dump my veg nutes and prepare to switch to bloom, I'll leave the rez empty and dump the solution through each plant. I'll dump some fresh Phd water on them after. Then this runoff will be collected in the rez and dumped. Then I can mix bloom nutes as normal. Sounds like a plan to me! Thanks for your input JimmyT!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 21, 2009)

It's a girl~ I think I'll call her Early Girl

A little blurry but the arrow points to the new pistils.

One of my known 'good' seeds turned out to be a female. This is the second of these seeds to show sex in 19 hours of daylight. Don't mind the droop, it's been a long day.


Pineapple express is also doing good and has been transplanted into a 3gal smart pot with hydroton. Soon she'll be moved under 170w of CFL and flowering will commence in my main room.


Overall, lookin alright. My tallest in the back is 14", and a couple others are 13". Some nute burn clearly still, I'm going to flush them soon with the Clearex.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2009)

We have another girl! Spotted a pre-flower with a couple white pistils shooting out of my runt! The plant that has looked terrible the entire grow turned out female??? I just hope she doesn't hermie on me. Guess it's time for another name, Claudette.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 24, 2009)

Another male removed, clusters of balls everywhere. Down to 10 plants now. One, pineapple express will be my mother plant. And one other is likely a male, just waiting a few more days to make sure. Which will leave me with 8 to flower. :Crosses fingers:

Home depot let me down on clamp reflectors so I only have one CFL to use right now. Next week they should get more of the kind I want and I can get both 85 watt CFLs going in the other closet. T minus a week to flower, wish me luck.



Not sure why they droop so much by the end of the day... they look great in the morning 

Added A zip file with a excel file with my notes. If anyone is curious/trying to help me out with my many problems


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 27, 2009)

Another one bites the dust. Another male has got to go. I can't believe these are all showing before light switch, it's really helpful actually because I can catch them early. 

I've added about 300ppm of bloom nutes last night. I'm suspecting I have a P deficiency (yellowing slowly from the bottom up, necrotic tips) so hopefully this helps. I also bought some 0-5-6 boost I may add a little of that too. Giving the girls a few days and seeing how they respond. Currently I'm flooding every other day with pretty good results. Catch some droop every now and then but I've got it timed pretty well.

I've changed up the closet a bit to prepare for bloom. Got a 10x10sheet of black/white poly and put in up over the entrance with some cardboard/staples/velcro fasteners. I also made a huge discovery. Directly above my closet is the return duct for the furnace. So, I cut a 6" hole in the drywall and installed a 6" elbow and the duct. My light heat is all dumped into the return and when the furnace kicks on it helps create a vacuum, drawing extra air into my space through the light. 

Pics to come in a couple days when my camera gets home.


----------



## Drella (Nov 27, 2009)

Aw man, good thing you caught it though! I like how you found a way to dump that extra air! what a find!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's a couple pics of the improved ventilation and the room sealed up.


Having a little problem with necrotic spots on my plants. Seems to be happening to all of them. I was running EC @ 1.0 so maybe it was a little low, esp with 3-1-5 nutes. I've now done a rez change and switched to 50% grow, 50% bloom nutes and added about 20% strength boost. Raised my EC up to 1.25, seeing if I see improvement. 

Pineapple is showing a little burn on the tips. It's runoff EC is only 1.0 so I doubt it's burn. Is this the same def. my early girl is suffering from?



Started 3 more seeds germing. 2 good bag seed and one more pineapple express. They will be vegged under my two 85w fluros. The original pineapple express will be flowered with the rest of the plants in a couple days. Excited to see the changes that occur with the light, just hope I can fix these nutrient problems first! FEEL FREE TO COMMENT, Thanks.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 30, 2009)

Flushed my plants with Clearex & then fresh phd water. Hoping this helps remove the toxic salt buildups. Going to skip watering tomarrow and resume watering the following day. I'll switch out the bulb and start the bloom after I see how they respond to this flushing.







*LU400S/HTL/EN*
Initial Lumen Output: 55,000
Mean Life Hours: 24,000
Color Temperature: 2100 degrees Kelvin
CRI (Color Rendering Index): 23


----------



## Drella (Nov 30, 2009)

Right on, new light, tell your ladies to smile!


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 1, 2009)

Tried my luck at fimming on the pineapple express the other night, seems to be responding well. I'm going to throw in the HPS bulb tonight to make sure it works. I'll probably be changing the cycle in the next day or so.

I think my girls have been sick due to ph problems in the rockwool. I'm not sure why, but whenever I pull samples and PH them they are always at least 7. It seems like flooding from the bottom doesn't seem to keep it down. Pouring a cup of water of the top does seem to help it drop, at the risk of over watering.

I learned something my first grow, with rockwool less is more. I'll be using the 4" cubes or maybe even the 3" cubes from now on. I'll just go into the hydroton early. There's just no need for the huge 6" all it does is cause me headaches. I conditioned it properly with special sauce and I'm still unable to keep the ph under control. I've also been considering doing drip while I veg.

What are your guys media opinions. What works well for you?


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 2, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> What are your guys media opinions. What works well for you?


Soil is like so last millennium. Rockwool, well, I don't have to tell you. 

As objective as I can be, I think aeroponics works really well, and not just because I'm using it. I've researched for over a year before I germinated my first seed simply because I couldn't grow where I was located. From where to purchase seeds, lighting, RO units, drying methods and so on, I've read books, trolled through RIU and GC, and watched videos repeatedly. I've still got a lot to learn even up to now. Simply put, Aero allows for the most oxygen to the roots, some of the fastest growth, and at the end of the day, there's absolutely no growing medium whatsoever


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 2, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> Soil is like so last millennium. Rockwool, well, I don't have to tell you.
> 
> As objective as I can be, I think aeroponics works really well, and not just because I'm using it. I've researched for over a year before I germinated my first seed simply because I couldn't grow where I was located. From where to purchase seeds, lighting, RO units, drying methods and so on, I've read books, trolled through RIU and GC, and watched videos repeatedly. I've still got a lot to learn even up to now. Simply put, Aero allows for the most oxygen to the roots, some of the fastest growth, and at the end of the day, there's absolutely no growing medium whatsoever


Yea, I'll look into making a DIY aero system, but I'm worried about power outages. Won't a 6-8 hour outage ruin a crop?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bloom has begun! Last night I switched over to the HPS bulb. Really orange! The girls got their first 12 hours of dark last night and I'm seeing a little stretch already. Some of my plants are now nearing 20". I've also removed the humidifier, I'm allowing the humidity to drop slowly over the next week or two. 30% is ideal for budding correct?

On a side note, my plants are drinking about a gallon a day total. My ph tends to rise from 5.5 to 6.5 over about a day or two. This would indicate I need to feed more, correct? But, my ppms usually rise day to day, meaning I am over-feeding right? This is where I get a little confused.

All and all for my first grow I'm satisfied with where I am at going into bloom. 





Just a chart I wanted for my own reference.
View attachment 638751


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 3, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Won't a 6-8 hour outage ruin a crop?


One of my worst fears  

For me, a 6-8 hour outage would probably be fine in the flowering room because I'm using 6" PVC tubes (Aero/NFT) thus holding more water. My clone and veg plants would be doomed, hence, bye bye strains. 

I noticed you've just gone in to flowering. Congrats! Did you take some cuttings?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 3, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> One of my worst fears
> 
> For me, a 6-8 hour outage would probably be fine in the flowering room because I'm using 6" PVC tubes (Aero/NFT) thus holding more water. My clone and veg plants would be doomed, hence, bye bye strains.
> 
> I noticed you've just gone in to flowering. Congrats! Did you take some cuttings?


Nah, most of what I'm working with here is just bag seed. No huge interest in saving it. I did start 3 new seeds off under my cfls. 1 more pineapple express & 2 good chronic bag seed I had saved. Hopefully one or two of these will become my new mothers for round two. 8-10 weeks of bloom should be plenty of time to get them ready for cloning. People can gripe about the PE name all they want...these genetics out-sprout & out-grow my other strains by far, at least in my conditions.

I don't think I want to risk it with Aero/Bubble/NFT ;(. I think I'm going to refine my flood & drain with less rockwool and hope it works out better. My power is somewhat unreliable and I can't afford to lose it all at this point. A generator is also out of the question due to where I live. I can manually do a flood or two if needed, I don't think aero/bubble/nft have that luxury.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just picked up a couple of toys.





and






Digital temp meter so I have a better idea of my max/min now that I have the room sealed 12 hours a day. And this 30x scope should help me harvest at the right time.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 3, 2009)

Mounted my digital themometer outside the room and put the probe in, hanging at the canopy level. It doesn't allow me to get a humidity, but I'd rather be able to read the display outside the room.


Also shot a pic of my 85w cfls in my other closet. Nothing major here, just a small space to clone & keep a mother plant or two.


And an overview shot. PE is getting so bushy, looks like the FIM was a complete success, 4 growing tips. I'll shoot a close-up in a day or two when it's more developed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2009)

They look great man, and congrats on the purchases. The magnifier will definitely come in handy.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm getting crispy tips and I doubt it's burn. I think they're hungry bc most of the tips point upward. I was at 1.25 ec so I bumped it up to 1.4. My base water is about .35 so that leaves me right around 1 EC of nutes. Maybe I should be a touch higher than that even?


The roots are growing well on my large plants. I'm curious to see if they grow out more as the canopy fills in and blocks the light more effectively. Maybe I should fill the empty space with hydroton, but that would make my plants immobile.

View attachment 642482
Pineapple's fimming went well, here's the results. This is going to be one bushy girl when she starts blooming!


And a single shot of my topped plant. Loving the results, probably will use this technique more on my next grow.


And dare I say...my first...bud...shots? heh so I know it's early, but they're starting to look very female!


----------



## Drella (Dec 5, 2009)

pinaples gonna be a bushy she devil! and definitely looking like buds coming soon! looking good!


----------



## YaK (Dec 6, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> I learned something my first grow, with rockwool less is more. I'll be using the 4" cubes or maybe even the 3" cubes from now on. I'll just go into the hydroton early. There's just no need for the huge 6" all it does is cause me headaches. I conditioned it properly with special sauce and I'm still unable to keep the ph under control. I've also been considering doing drip while I veg.
> 
> What are your guys media opinions. *What works well for you*?


I use small pots that are slightly smaller than your grow bags. Instead of using a big rockwool cube, I use a 50/50 mixture of rockwool flock (mini cubes can be used just as easily) and hydroton. You can germinate a seed in 1" rockwool cube, and once roots are slappin out of the cubey, then just put it in the bag with the mixed media. 

With this I water Once a day for Veg, and twice a day for flower. No overwatering issues ever. Also, just as in a power outtage, you are MUCH safer with flood/drain than with aero/nft. though... aero does work well, it's not worth the risk to me, which is why I do flood/drain.

I read through your entire journal last night, good read! You are doing a good job taking care of the plants for sure.

I suggest you not put hydroton between the bags, if the roots start to grow out, no biggie, they will air prune themselves, and those bags are plenty big enough to hold a good root mass, so no worries there. Keeping them mobile is smart.

I was tired when I read this journal, so I apologize if I missed this info, but how big is your res? and what is the temperature in your res?

good job man  subscribed!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 6, 2009)

YaK said:


> I was tired when I read this journal, so I apologize if I missed this info, but how big is your res? and what is the temperature in your res?


It's a 18 gal tub I fill up to a 15gal line. The rez temp usually varies from 68-72 depending on time of day. I don't heat or cool it, it's just stored under the table out of the light.

Definitely looking into trying new media next time. What size floc do you use or does it only come in one size? Thanks for your comments, much appreciated.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 6, 2009)

Germinating pineapple was doing great the two days, now that the seed casing finally comes off I find this. Just a bad seed? I've never had this happen to any of my sprouts before, have you?

The starter leaves are moist, but brown and not opening. It looks as if the starter leaves were rotten inside the seed? But then how would the tap root have emerged so successfully.

Moving on...

I took a cutting of two of my plants now (only 3 days into 12/12 so I think they'll be fine). One of my unknown chronic bag seed (my topped plant) and one of the PE due to the new seedling dying. I'm also germing a free DNA fem LA Woman bean I got. Out of these 5 plants I'll chose 3 mothers probably. These are being started to compensate for the males that will likely show in the next few days.

I also discovered a bunch of white slime in my rez & pump. Surprised as I've never seen anything like it and just started a H202 regiment. Did a rez change and used a completely new container. Cleaned everything with h2o2 and rubbing alcohol (tubes and such). Hopefully that's the last I see of that gunk.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'ma sad panda, 2 more males. My Mary Jane Alpha (first plant) and another of my original 4 (c in spreadsheet). Tough break, but I saved the leaves and took some shots. Cheek out these roots!



Anyone know what I can do with the male leaves? Can I freeze them and collect some trichomes? Hopefully turn a bad situation into something, thanks guys!


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 8, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Anyone know what I can do with the male leaves? Can I freeze them and collect some tricomes? Hopefully turn a bad situation into something, thanks guys!


As far as I understand it, trichomes only produce on females (or hermie) to collect male pollen


----------



## 420stoner419, got a min? (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey i am about to get my medical marijuana card, I am going to grow myself ( if alowed ) I am a minor But i am following you'r first grow to know a little more on my first grow, Rather my first grow be legal or not lol
I want to know if you think growing's fun? To me I would LOVE growing marijuana, To be arond it and care for it, and then smoke it of course!
lol good luck man i hope you GREAT yields and BIG buds!

Also, I want to bing to you if you have'nt already seen this plant, And its legendary yield!http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/product_info.php?id=n1269317047134233925511438&currency=155&product_id=18 Heres its info Quantity : 10 seeds 
Type : sativa 
Climate : indoor - outdoor
Yield : 700 in/1150 outdoor gr/m2 
Height : 75 cm ​Flowering period : 11 weeks 
Harvest : oktober - november 
Stoned or High : sativa high - extreme buzz
THC level : 24% 
Grow Difficulty : moderate


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 8, 2009)

420stoner419 said:


> Hey i am about to get my medical marijuana card, I am going to grow myself ( if alowed ) I am a minor But i am following you'r first grow to know a little more on my first grow, Rather my first grow be legal or not lol
> I want to know if you think growing's fun? To me I would LOVE growing marijuana, To be arond it and care for it, and then smoke it of course!
> lol good luck man i hope you GREAT yields and BIG buds!
> 
> ...


Yea growing is a lot of fun, gf yells at me for paying too much attention to them.

Sativa is less then ideal for indoor. Find a indica sativa blend. Like 70% ind, 30% sativa.


----------



## Drella (Dec 8, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Yea growing is a lot of fun, gf yells at me for paying too much attention to them.
> 
> Sativa is less then ideal for indoor. Find a indica sativa blend. Like 70% ind, 30% sativa.


always with the good advice for the nubes Someguy! defintely done your home work, and you share the knowledge!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 9, 2009)

The plants are growing like crazy. Left front is 16", Pineapple (middle) is now 10.5" and Claudette (tied down) is almost 30"! The growth in 12/12 is amazing compared to 18/6.

Finally, found some 35% food grade H2O2 and I'm using about 50ml/15gal (about .8ml/l) in the rez to help with bacteria. I esp wanna keep it under control since I had to dump good nutes due to white slime a few days back.


----------



## Drella (Dec 10, 2009)

growing like crazy! man cant wait to see this one out!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Drella said:


> growing like crazy! man cant wait to see this one out!


Great to have ya 

Made a little DIY bubble cloner today. I have just not been having good luck with cloning in rockwool so wanted to try something else out. Just used a old chlorox whipes container (washed very very well) and a couple neoprene inserts. I also decided to switch the veg room to 24/0 instead of 18/6... mostly for fear that the 6 hours the light is off, it gets down to about 65 which is too harsh for the little girls. I've also heard 24/0 has highest success rate for clones.

Neoprene .50 x 2 = $1
3 watt aquarium pump $8
Tubing $1
Air stone $2
Duct tape $.50
Total = $12.50!

Now it's only a 2 site cloner, but works great for my needs right now... I'll upgrade to a 3gal bucket someday...but for now this is perfect. 


Oh yea, the 2 clones are the Pineapple Express of course!


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 11, 2009)

if u dropped your non-waterproof meter in the water it will probably still work once it dries out. (if thats random someone repped my post from b4?)

annnnd some pineapple express porn:


----------



## YaK (Dec 11, 2009)

nice porn! very frosty looking bud on that Pineapple Express.

quick note to the OP... I use H202 that I get from a pool supply place for a reasonable price, it's about 20 dollars a gallon or so, and it works fine. I dont believe it has to be food grade. I think the only real difference is shelf life. just a suggestion that might save you a little $.


----------



## Drella (Dec 11, 2009)

great diy bubble cloner, you rock! hope it works out great for you!


----------



## ToWeRdog (Dec 13, 2009)

Someguy, just read your journal. Nice job for your first grow. I am a caregiver from mi also. Where did you find the 35% h2o2? +REP!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 13, 2009)

ToWeRdog said:


> Someguy, just read your journal. Nice job for your first grow. I am a caregiver from mi also. Where did you find the 35% h2o2? +REP!


A nearby health food store. I asked the employee at the local grow store and she pointed me in the right direction. I've heard something from a pool supply is a lot cheaper. I paid 15 for 1 quart of food grade, but I've heard the pool 50% stuff is only 20/gal (but I can't seem to find it anywhere).

I found some more white slime in my rez. It seems to start in the pump and eventually starts clogging it up. I'm using a decent amount of h202 (50ml of 35%) so I'm not understanding how this stuff can live. Can anyone identify what this is? I can try to get a pic next rez change, but it reminds me of clear/white snot basically. Any ideas? I tried cleaning my pump in h2o2 solution, maybe I need to soak it in bleach or something. I added 100ml (max recommended) tonight to see if it kills it, but we'll see. Suggestions appreciated & rep'd!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, guess I'm using the water with the little bit of gunk in it. I can't keep dumping nutes after 5 days, just too costly, so I hope it's not anything too serious. The rez temp varies from 67-71 so that's not of control. With 100ml of 35% h202 in 15gal, I can't see how anything could survive. Sticking my arm in the rez literally causes bubbles to form off my skin! I've heard a lot of smack talk about h2o2 but I don't have any negative effects on my plants, they are hapily growing an inch a day and packing on more bud daily.

It's really getting dense in the closet. I have 6 plants and it's getting tough to get them all ideally placed under the light. My next grow I will def use clones and go for a Scrog for cola support. I had males this time around so I didn't want everything tangled.

PE is just starting to flower as are the rest of the girls. My Early Girl is really starting to pack on some bud, hopefully in a week or two it will be a solid cola.


----------



## Drella (Dec 14, 2009)

looking great bro, might have to get some cavity search gloves for that chem burn, ouch. glad to see them nugging up bro, can't wait to see this through!


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 14, 2009)

scribed. looking good


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, and I added some 35% h202 directly to that glob and it erupted almost! Lots of bubbles and a visible white/clear gas coming off it. Apparently it is alive? I'm really baffled with this one.

(I know what the little green spec is, part of one of the plants)


----------



## Drella (Dec 14, 2009)

that's crazy dude, safety goggles!


----------



## YaK (Dec 15, 2009)

are you still using the liquid seaweed? H202 negates the effects of organic nutrients, so you'd probably be wasting the liquid seaweed.

stick with chem nutrients to keep the funk down. I have a shelf of additives and sauces that I dont use anymore because I dont notice any difference, which sure as hell doesnt justify the cost of the things.




Someguy15 said:


> View attachment 650963
> Oh, and I added some 35% h202 directly to that glob and it erupted almost! Lots of bubbles and a visible white/clear gas coming off it. Apparently it is alive? I'm really baffled with this one.
> 
> (I know what the little green spec is, part of one of the plants)


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 15, 2009)

YaK said:


> are you still using the liquid seaweed? H202 negates the effects of organic nutrients, so you'd probably be wasting the liquid seaweed.
> 
> stick with chem nutrients to keep the funk down. I have a shelf of additives and sauces that I dont use anymore because I dont notice any difference, which sure as hell doesnt justify the cost of the things.


Nope, stopped using that months ago. Only using Ionic nutes (bloom, grow, boost) and General Hydroponics ph down. Nothing else.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mothers are getting ready! They were just transplanted today (50/50 mix of hydroton and rockwool mini-cubes, pure hydroton on top to prevent algae). The one on the left is a free Fem La Woman from attitude and the one on the right is a good bag seed. I'm not sure why it looks so sick when the other one looks perfectly healthy, same conditions.



My Pineapple Express clones are looking a little down too. Is this much droop normal? Looks like my rockwool clones were failures, they are almost completely yellow now. If they do end up dying I'll do a dissection and post some pics, hopefully someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Drella (Dec 18, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Mothers are getting ready! They were just transplanted today (50/50 mix of hydroton and rockwool mini-cubes, pure hydroton on top to prevent algae). The one on the left is a free Fem La Woman from attitude and the one on the right is a good bag seed. I'm not sure why it looks so sick when the other one looks perfectly healthy, same conditions.
> 
> View attachment 652037View attachment 652038View attachment 652039
> 
> My Pineapple Express clones are looking a little down too. Is this much droop normal? Looks like my rockwool clones were failures, they are almost completely yellow now. If they do end up dying I'll do a dissection and post some pics, hopefully someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.


defn do the dissection, it'll tell us what they were trying to do. maybe put the bubble clones in a humid, dark place. mine drooped after i got them, i put them in the humidity dome, in the dark, they perked back up within 12 hrs. they needed the moisture. good luck. that bubble cloner was one of my favorite diy's on this site!


----------



## DrDank (Dec 20, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> A nearby health food store. I asked the employee at the local grow store and she pointed me in the right direction. I've heard something from a pool supply is a lot cheaper. I paid 15 for 1 quart of food grade, but I've heard the pool 50% stuff is only 20/gal (but I can't seem to find it anywhere).
> 
> I found some more white slime in my rez. It seems to start in the pump and eventually starts clogging it up. I'm using a decent amount of h202 (50ml of 35%) so I'm not understanding how this stuff can live. Can anyone identify what this is? I can try to get a pic next rez change, but it reminds me of clear/white snot basically. Any ideas? I tried cleaning my pump in h2o2 solution, maybe I need to soak it in bleach or something. I added 100ml (max recommended) tonight to see if it kills it, but we'll see. Suggestions appreciated & rep'd!
> 
> View attachment 649704


I'm having the same problem in my DIY ebb&flo. I've been using the cheap 3% H2O2, but I will have to look for the higher strength stuff. It's not working for me, but I don't know what else to do. 

I'm trying to do a top-feed hydro-organic... no problem with the nutes, but I can keep the pH balanced b/c of the white snotty goo!  It's just plain water, damnit!

EDIT: Killer. I knew if I searched long enough on here I'd find something: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/224220-article-algae.html#post3141871

Hope this helps! I'm getting Pond Dye and Algae Reducer tomorrow!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Girls are doing good. White stuff is under control for the most part and they seem to be thriving, tons of growth in the last week. I went away for 5 days and they weathered the storm. Min temp 65.7 max 80.5. The pH did drift from about 5.5 to 6.75 over that time period. A little more then I'd like, but with only a 15-17 gal rez I guess that's normal.

I'll throw some pics up tomorrow, but buds are forming everywhere.


----------



## don2009 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hurry! Lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 23, 2009)

don2009 said:


> Hurry! Lol


As promised... 


Here's a panoramic pic I made






Pictures don't show it well but they are starting to get crazy trich's all over the trim leaves... I didn't see hardly any last week so things are moving along nicely.


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

glad to see you got the white stuff under control, how weird. you didn't top or fimm this round right? i have the same white, square, window fan, i use it for exhaust in my veg closet, what speed do you keep it on, it's pretty fast. did you co2 this time around. how long are you planning till harvest? did you trim, crop, or lolly popp this time around? looking like a jungle in there!


----------



## CrystalizedHairs (Dec 24, 2009)

subscribed...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 28, 2009)

Drella said:


> glad to see you got the white stuff under control, how weird. you didn't top or fimm this round right? i have the same white, square, window fan, i use it for exhaust in my veg closet, what speed do you keep it on, it's pretty fast. did you co2 this time around. how long are you planning till harvest? did you trim, crop, or lolly popp this time around? looking like a jungle in there!


Thx for checking in... I just got back from a 5 day trip and it looks even more amazing in there. I'll snap a pic with flash right when the lights go out.

I topped one of the plants and fimmed one. The other 4 are un-pruned. I didn't lolipop although I may with scrog next round. No trimming or anything else special to be honest. That fan does move a good amount of air, I've used the 'low' setting all grow considering how close it is to the plants. (pretty much prunes them ) But I'm considering medium now that they are thicker. No Co2 enrichment, other than the fact that 3 people live very close to them  . I'm at week 4 in bloom, so I'm planning at least 4 more weeks. Probably 5-6, but it will depend on the trichs. That 30x scope will be handy for that . Pics to follow in about 2 hours.


----------



## don2009 (Dec 29, 2009)

5 days later WOW! Thats great man no co2 either? That looks real good keep it up.


----------



## Drella (Dec 29, 2009)

gotta love that 30x mag with light player! nice man, five days, ur kidding me. way excited to see this pan out for you. the hydro shop guy said it'll be $300 to set me up for CO2, complete. and 25 for refills every 3 weeks. i don't know if this is a good price or not. you grows looking great man, they look very happy


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 29, 2009)

Drella said:


> gotta love that 30x mag with light player! nice man, five days, ur kidding me. way excited to see this pan out for you. the hydro shop guy said it'll be $300 to set me up for CO2, complete. and 25 for refills every 3 weeks. i don't know if this is a good price or not. you grows looking great man, they look very happy


That's decent I guess. Cheapest tank regulators are like 160, so it's reasonable. The hardest thing with co2 is measuring it. The high-tech regulators that auto adjust are 500 and up from what I've seen. Also consider how you will stop ventilation when you release it. You don't want to vent your valuable/enriched mixture out. I guess you could do a laso of tubing with small holes to dump it near the plants. But also keep in mind CO2 is heavier than air and will therefore settle to the lowest points. All and all when I add it up it doesn't seem worth it. I'm sure someone will dispute me on that...but I don't see myself using CO2 enrichment until I have extra cash to burn and I'm ready for a small headache  . My experience tells me it's an extra more than a necessity.

Girls are amazing, each stem has its unique smell. The PE is starting to get very skunky (and has 6 large colas ), my other good chronic seeds seems to be a fruitier variety. I cut a small lower branch off that was heavily shaded. Looks like I'll pull maybe a gram off it. Have it drying in the closet so we'll see how it turns out. It's just a regs bag seed, but the bud looks and smells nothing like mids to me.


----------



## AhighPIPER (Dec 30, 2009)

Your girls are looking beautiful, good work! Really nice setup also. +rep How big is your tray?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tray is 2X4. A 3x3 would probably be more ideal for my 400w light, but the space in the closet is limited.

Just dumped the nutes and ran my second flood of the day with pure ph'd water. Then I added the bloom/boost to 2.0EC. My base is .35 EC, which leaves me at about 1.65, just under the 1.8 recommended on the label. I have to admit I tried a little of the bud off a lower branch of one of my bag seed. Not incredibly dried, but still has a nice taste and buzz surprisingly. These are going to be the hardest 4 weeks yet...but patients is a virtue. Thanks for all the supportive comments.


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

hell yeah SG, ill keep you posted on any new co2 news i find, glad to hear you're nug was tasty, more to come!


----------



## master og kush 702 (Dec 30, 2009)

dude ur over watering them dats y the plants are droppy but nice set up
good luck


----------



## master og kush 702 (Dec 30, 2009)

dude ur over watering them dats y the plants are droppy but nice set up
good luck


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 30, 2009)

2x a day, with rockwool 4/6" cubes in hydroton (cubes 1" above flood level). At this stage I doubt that's over watering them...but I'll try going back to 1x a day and see what happens.


----------



## AhighPIPER (Dec 30, 2009)

master og kush 702 said:


> dude ur over watering them dats y the plants are droppy but nice set up
> good luck





master og kush 702 said:


> dude ur over watering them dats y the plants are droppy but nice set up
> good luck


Droopy plants??? Where? They look pretty happy to me...


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

not only are they happy, they're growing. it seems like SG's got it dialed in! at this point id drop the watering if they were super droopy, but i don't see the proof.


----------



## AhighPIPER (Dec 31, 2009)

I just noticed how your cooling your hood. Very creative. Does it work pushing the hot air hot? Do you have glass in your reflector? What are your temps like?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, it has a $10 clip on fan blowing into it. The duct on the other side goes up through a hole in the ceiling to the return duct. The furnace helps create even more of a vacuum when it kicks on. Yea, my reflector has glass, and I wouldn't use a MH without it; they have a tendency to explode occasionally. The hood is barely warm to the touch, ~5in below the glass I get a reading of about 78F during the day with the plastic open. All sealed up it peaks around 81-83F.


----------



## AhighPIPER (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds like its working great. Was just about to drop $110 on a 165 cfm inline fan, but now am thinking ill set up something similar to yours. Thanks for the info


----------



## Drella (Dec 31, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Yes, it has a $10 clip on fan blowing into it. The duct on the other side goes up through a hole in the ceiling to the return duct. The furnace helps create even more of a vacuum when it kicks on. Yea, my reflector has glass, and I wouldn't use a MH without it; they have a tendency to explode occasionally. The hood is barely warm to the touch, ~5in below the glass I get a reading of about 78F during the day with the plastic open. All sealed up it peaks around 81-83F.


i concur air cooled glass covered hoods, only way to go player!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 2, 2010)

The LA Woman is doing extremely well and now has 3 true sets of leaves. For a free bean I'm very impressed. My chronic bag seed isn't fairing as well unfortunately.  I started giving them about 8 oz of .4 EC nutes every 5 days or so. This time I went with mini cubes in hydroton, I was not a fan of the large cubes.


Clones are hanging in there. A lot of dying back, but it's been over two weeks and I still don't have GOOD roots. They are starting bubble/bulge but no good feeders yet. The other 2 in rockwool seem to be barely holding on. One seems to have rooted (seems like it took 3 weeks) and has very little foliage. At this point I'm suspecting my less than spectacular results are due to substrate temperature. I'm not using a heating pad and 1 85w CFL doesn't pump too much heat. I'd crank both of them on, but I'm not sure they can take 8,500 lumens right now.


----------



## Drella (Jan 2, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> View attachment 668447
> Clones are hanging in there. A lot of dying back, but it's been over two weeks and I still don't have GOOD roots. They are starting bubble/bulge but no good feeders yet. The other 2 in rockwool seem to be barely holding on. One seems to have rooted (seems like it took 3 weeks) and has very little foliage. At this point I'm suspecting my less than spectacular results are due to substrate temperature. I'm not using a heating pad and 1 85w CFL doesn't pump too much heat. I'd crank both of them on, but I'm not sure they can take 8,500 lumens right now.


i feel you on the cloning troubles mang! is there a reason why you don't clone with rockwool and just spray them to keep them moist? i threw away my heat pad (ok im just not using it), it got my clones to hot. my veg room is temp regulated, and i isolate the humid dome. good luck to you, maybe cut a 2 liter bottle in half and use it as a humid dome? i don't know, good luck!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 3, 2010)

Debating switching back to the Hortilux Metal Halide during the last two weeks of flower. The idea is most of the bud production is done and blue light is suppose to increase trichome production. Any comments on this idea? Thanks guys


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 4, 2010)

Picked up some Humboldt County's Snow Storm Ultra. Going to give it a try but I have to be careful with airated rez. Perhaps I will just add it the day before rez change without the stones and then change the rez after running it. Claims it can be used a foliar spray but I'm hesitant to be getting the buds wet in week 5. If anyone else has tried this let me know.


Also grabbed a quart of Mother Plant A & B for LA Woman. Hopefully she'll be ready to pull clones from in about 5-6 weeks. Plan is to take about 8-10 clones (staying in my legal limit), rooting them for 2-3 weeks, vegging for 2 weeks, and then flowering them. I will use ScrOG & FIM to create multiple cola's on each.


----------



## Drella (Jan 4, 2010)

i have a LAOG plant, is that related to you're LA Woman, mines a sativa.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 4, 2010)

Drella said:


> i have a LAOG plant, is that related to you're LA Woman, mines a sativa.


Heres a link. Got it for free but it's lookin like my new mother. Time will tell.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 10, 2010)

mmmmmm  So the excitement is building for obvious reasons. About 3-4 weeks left and this has to be the hardest part haha. Little bit of calcium def. I think not changing the rez for 14 days hurt me. Changing every 7 now and things seem to have stopped progressing. Pineapple is barely affected luckily.


(Pineapple's 6 Colas)


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 13, 2010)

Trying to decide when to chop. I was considering doing a partial harvest and then putting the smaller, lower buds under the light for a week or two. Normally I would think this was a waste of time, but my mother may not be ready to give 6-8 clones at that point (thus the light would just sit unused). I'm also trying to figure out how to deal with multiple strains being done at different times. I want to flush and use 72 hours of darkness before chop, but with this flood & drain setup they will all have to flush. I've heard mixed reviews on the need to flush, and I haven't been over-nuting, so I think I will be fine with a short 3-7 day flush. I'm currently looking at about 16 more days till flush (8.5 weeks flowering) and letting them go 9-10 weeks before the final chop. Any tips on how to deal with this predicament appreciated. Smoke 1 and get at me!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 19, 2010)

Not sure where everyone went! I'm about to start my flush in 3 days. I'm guessing I'll flush for about 10 days, give 72 hours of darkness and chop chop around the first of February. One of my girls is burned pretty bad, but I'm hoping she'll pull through to the end. Pineapple looks amazing, I'm guessing I'll get at least 2 ozs off her 6 fat colas. Her trichs are still 75% cloudy, 20% clear, 5% amber. She is literally starting to collapse under her own weight! The other 'chronic' seeds are looking pretty close to done already. Trichs are 20% amber on them girls, by the end I'm guessing it'll be almost 50% so a heavier buzz. My regs don't look quite as tasty as my good stuff, genetics seem to matter more then I thought. Next round I want to do 4 Pineapple clones and 4 LA Woman. My mothers will def. not be ready in two weeks though so I might have some downtime . Now I have to decide if I want to start 7 from seed and hold out on my mothers, or wait for them to be ready. Choices choices...

Plan for drying is ~7 days (depending on bud size) of hanging in darkness and then 14 days of curing in mason jars. Burping them once or twice a day for 10-15 minutes and turning the buds. I'll probably just cure them from there on out, up to 6 months, taking what medicine is needed.

Hope someone is still out there listenin to my ramble. Peace guys. 

Mother updates from today:

We have roots finally  Don't mind the top leaves on LA, I failed at FIM by not cutting enough.


----------



## Drella (Jan 19, 2010)

sounds like you're a busy man! i cant even see the white on your nugs bro! you're one of the few on this site doing DWC, and doing it right. i do soil, but this is the only thread of hydro that i followed. im proud to see where it got you! looks like you'll be dialed in by the end of next harvest! all of you hard work and research is paying off! im 19 days in bloom, i got 12 clones that are a week into veg, (they were rooted clones a week ago, and i transplanted them), so they'll veg hard, i guess like 6-7 weeks. trying to keep it perpetual like you! Good luck on all of the decisions, im not worried about you at all!


----------



## Drella (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry i didnt post any flush advice, you're a month ahead of me bro!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the support lol, glad someones hanging in there. I'm actually doing flood & drain, not DWC. Honestly, the only difference I see between soil and my setup is the medium. I water my mothers by hand once every other day using hydro nutes. Pretty much like soil, except the medium doesn't store nutrients like soil can. I'd venture to guess you could even try a 'hydro' plant side by side with soil and compare the results. I'm really a fan of this new medium (mothers and other plants from now on) of 50% hydroton 50% rockwool mini cubes mixed (look like salad croutons lol). Oh and we should have been harvesting at similar times, shame on whoever gave you male clones! That's just bad karma for that dude.


----------



## KushLuvR (Jan 20, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Thanks for the support lol, glad someones hanging in there. I'm actually doing flood & drain, not DWC. Honestly, the only difference I see between soil and my setup is the medium. I water my mothers by hand once every other day using hydro nutes. Pretty much like soil, except the medium doesn't store nutrients like soil can. I'd venture to guess you could even try a 'hydro' plant side by side with soil and compare the results. I'm really a fan of this new medium (mothers and other plants from now on) of 50% hydroton 50% rockwool mini cubes mixed (look like salad croutons lol). Oh and we should have been harvesting at similar times, shame on whoever gave you male clones! That's just bad karma for that dude.



Yea man some male clones is fucked up. So how long you gonna flush guy?


----------



## Drella (Jan 20, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Thanks for the support lol, glad someones hanging in there. I'm actually doing flood & drain, not DWC. Honestly, the only difference I see between soil and my setup is the medium. I water my mothers by hand once every other day using hydro nutes. Pretty much like soil, except the medium doesn't store nutrients like soil can. I'd venture to guess you could even try a 'hydro' plant side by side with soil and compare the results. I'm really a fan of this new medium (mothers and other plants from now on) of 50% hydroton 50% rockwool mini cubes mixed (look like salad croutons lol). Oh and we should have been harvesting at similar times, shame on whoever gave you male clones! That's just bad karma for that dude.



flood and drain? damn, this stuff is so complex. i found out my grow is technically hydro because it's soilless, i use sunshine mix 4. good luck on the new medium. it's crazy that you bring up "we shoulda finished together!" it's weird how it doesn't make me mad anymore, if someone wants to be a douche bag, let em. it sounds lame, but maybe im growing up. im 24, married, and i own a nice house in so cal. everything i have i earned from scratch with the help of my wife.

i guess what im trying to say is i blessed to be on this earth and doing good, and growing green. a week after i found out i had male clones, two weeks into 12/12, i got laid off. by staying positive i think it got me my job back at another company, same trade. i see you have the same attitude. you had that creepy gross blob in your media, and look at your grow now! good carma on both of us! you reap what you sow, hiya player, hiyah!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 20, 2010)

lol sounds complex, but really its a tray that fills with water once a day, then it drains back into a tank. pretty basic. 

Kush, I plan to flush about 10 days, or as long as they last... probably 48 hours of darkness before I chop.


One of my bag seed plants was dying quickly. Lost almost all of the fan leaves and the trim leaves were starting to go. Decided to cut it, most of the trichs are cloudy, but it could have used another week or two, o-well. Not sure what killed it, but here's a couple pics.


----------



## Drella (Jan 22, 2010)

looks great! good luck on the dry and cure! those roots look super intimidating!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 22, 2010)

First 3 are Pineapple Express. Last one is Early Girl. 


And a close-up of PE, check out the trichs!

So excited


----------



## Anonymouse (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you down to just watering once a day with that? It fills/drains the tray and thats it?

I will begin my first medical grow in about 6 weeks.


TIA


Someguy15 said:


> lol sounds complex, but really its a tray that fills with water once a day, then it drains back into a tank. pretty basic.
> 
> Kush, I plan to flush about 10 days, or as long as they last... probably 48 hours of darkness before I chop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep, twice a day seemed unnecessary as the cubes were still damp 24 hours later. Pretty much watered 1x a day all through flower.


----------



## Anonymouse (Jan 23, 2010)

Great, thanks. that's a piece of info I've had a hard time finding out, but I guess it's unique to each persons garden.

Im 40 days out from being a resident of New Mexico and will begin my first grow shortly after. I'm allowed, 12 seedlings/4 mature and 6 ounces of finished product and I'm going to try using 2 ebb/flow trays and 2 lights.





Someguy15 said:


> Yep, twice a day seemed unnecessary as the cubes were still damp 24 hours later. Pretty much watered 1x a day all through flower.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> lol sounds complex, but really its a tray that fills with water once a day, then it drains back into a tank. pretty basic.
> 
> Kush, I plan to flush about 10 days, or as long as they last... probably 48 hours of darkness before I chop.
> 
> ...


that looks super root bound dude.
you plant would have been fine if you use a MUCH bigger pot and a lot more soil.

those roots look disgusting and tangled up the ass


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 23, 2010)

i'm using 6'' rockwool blocks only watering once a week did you ph. your blocks prior to planting??? i'm at day 6 blocks are still wet


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, they were soaked in europonic rockwool conditioner for 24 hours. I still had issues with the ph rising in between waterings though. Suck some samples out of the cubes and test them, you might see much different results than measuring the rez for instance.


----------



## Dr High (Jan 23, 2010)

mmm yeah, should flush them down a bit and show up pics of the harvest =]


----------



## WhiteWiddow (Jan 23, 2010)

those are under one 400w hps? is that all you used. subscribed i wanna see your final product
looks great+rep


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 23, 2010)

Plants got first flush with clearex today. Planning to let them go 7-14 days depending on the trichs. Started flush at 7 weeks, 4 days.

Yep, only a single 400w in a closet with a $10 clip on fan for cooling


----------



## Drella (Jan 23, 2010)

great bro. good luck on the flush!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mean green has been hang drying in a box for about 4 days, they're crunchy on the outside. I'm not using a fan because I have relatively little plant matter and my humidity is about 30-35%. Now the buds are going into a brown paper bag for another 3-7 days. I'll open the bags once or twice a day for 30 minutes and when the buds seem to dry up a bit more I'll move them into the jars for final curing. Guessing there's a ounce here, about 32.5 grams right now and it's mostly dry. I did find a couple of seeds, but only saw like 5 in the whole thing. Hopefully there's very little in everything, damn hermies!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 24, 2010)

I made cannabutter with the leftover trim leaves and small buds. 2 sticks of butter and about 3/4 ounce of trimmings a batch. Made 2 batches. Plan on making cupcakes, brownies and cookies  Rest of harvest to follow 7 - 14 days!



Don't remember where I got the recipe to be honest but I can tell you.

-Grind up trimmings (small buds, trim leaf, stems, but NO seeds)
-Bring a large pot of water to a slow boil
-Add two or four sticks of butter and let melt
-Add trimmings (I like about 1/2-3/4 ounce for two sticks)
-Simmer mixture at a low boil for 1 hour, stirring frequently
-Use cheesecloth (found at most grocery stores in baking area) inside a strainer to filter the mixture
-Make sure your catch bowl is metal or glass, this will be boiling hot when you pour it
-After you pour it through the strainer, press the leftover leaf mush with a spatula or flexible cake pan scraper
-Cool this in the fridge overnight
-Collect your butter with a spatula or fork, taking care to get only butter and not water
-Discard the nasty brown water

Enjoy


----------



## KushLuvR (Jan 25, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I made cannabutter with the leftover trim leaves and small buds. 2 sticks of butter and about 3/4 ounce of trimmings a batch. Made 2 batches. Plan on making cupcakes, brownies and cookies  Rest of harvest to follow 7 - 14 days!
> 
> View attachment 692707View attachment 692708View attachment 692709


Wus up Guy, I see you gave er the ol chop down already! Lookz nice bro! I just switched my lady to 10/14 today. about 4 weeks in and hoping to finish out in another 4.

Where did you get the recipe for the cannabutter?


----------



## AhighPIPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice grow!! +REP.... How many gallons does it take to flood your tray? Also, how often do you change out your reservoir?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 25, 2010)

Early I would let it go 14 days no problem. When switching to flower I went to every 7 days. They are consuming a lot at this point and go def. quickly. My tray floods with about 7-8 gallons I'd guess. This will depend on the flood height though, I may raise it with my new media next round.


----------



## KushLuvR (Jan 25, 2010)

KushLuvR said:


> Wus up Guy, I see you gave er the ol chop down already! Lookz nice bro! I just switched my lady to 10/14 today. about 4 weeks in and hoping to finish out in another 4.
> 
> Where did you get the recipe for the cannabutter?



Oh my my bad I didnt see that you already posted your recipe for the cannabutter. Belay my last!


----------



## Drella (Jan 25, 2010)

damn bro! the one drying is the regs right, looking great! thanks for the drying/curing tips, i needed some tips on time frame of drying. 4-5days drying. 3 days of brown bag. then to curing, right! dude they look so dense in the bloom room, how many total plants were in the bloom room, including the regs, 4? did you tie them together with wire to prop them up? im just wondering what the white wire is for? looking great bro, keep it up!


----------



## WhiteWiddow (Jan 25, 2010)

treats are good, but you should invest in some bubblebags, just my oppinion


----------



## REDI JEDI 420 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow...sweet


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2010)

Drella said:


> damn bro! the one drying is the regs right, looking great! thanks for the drying/curing tips, i needed some tips on time frame of drying. 4-5days drying. 3 days of brown bag. then to curing, right! dude they look so dense in the bloom room, how many total plants were in the bloom room, including the regs, 4? did you tie them together with wire to prop them up? im just wondering what the white wire is for? looking great bro, keep it up!


Haha yeah, I had to tie pineapple expresses 6 colas together. The entire plant was falling 'open' from all the bud weight. Next time I'll have a screen for Scrog so it won't be a problem. I had 6 total, 2 bag seed, 3 chronic seed and Pineapple.

Yeah the one that died was just a random regs bag seed, so I'm not heart broken about it. The smoke is pretty good too, definitely way better than the shit bag I got it from.

That's about the right time frame, but remember it will depend on your humidity. Ideal is 40-50%, 65-75F. I'm at about 30%, 70F so my drying may have been a touch too fast. Just remember with drying, faster is not better. Chlorophyll is what you taste as bad, in order for this to leave you need moisture. When you quick dry you trap the chlorophyll. You want to dry as long as possible, without going overboard and inviting moldy conditions.



WhiteWiddow said:


> treats are good, but you should invest in some bubblebags, just my oppinion


Yeah, I will definitely do that for my next harvest, just short on funds right now. If I can find a Benjamin layin around I'll grab them for my main harvest in a week or so.


New cloning toys today...


----------



## WhiteWiddow (Jan 26, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Yeah, I will definitely do that for my next harvest, just short on funds right now. If I can find a Benjamin layin around I'll grab them for my main harvest in a week or so.
> 
> 
> View attachment 694711


 i would save for the 5 gal bags, i got the one gal 8 bag kit and its a real small type of system to work wit


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the tips.

Looks like chop will be either the 1st or 2nd of Feb. Will report back then.

Edit: LA Woman (new mother) just poped out pistils, yay!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sooo, my mothers aren't going to be ready for my next round  Instead I'm germing 2 Fem PE seeds, 4 Reg Kermit, and 2 from a friend he calls it the fruit. After I harvest the other girls this will all be moved into the 400w room, along with the mothers. I'm hoping they'll grow faster under the MH. When bloom times comes, I'll select 2-3 mothers and move them out. All clones after this though!

Shots at end of light (1 week flushing). Darkness until Feb 1 and then chop  I'll post up some pics of the individual plants and track each plants weight.


----------



## cappeeler09 (Jan 30, 2010)

buds r sick m8 how many plants do u have under the 400
wot food do u use


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, I'm happy for my first attempt at hydro, well growing anything for that matter. I had 12 when I started and they were smaller. Males were removed and I had 6. I'd say from now on if I'm going to have 6+ flowering, I have to flower earlier, like everything at 6". I'm going more Screen of green next round to get a more even canopy. I'm using Ionic nutes, pretty happy with the results now that I've learned my system. I'll be using MotherPlant for my mothers, suppose to help with taking clones.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Decided to harvest these three girls tonight to break up my work. Took about 3.5 hours to do all three. I'll do Pineapple and the bag seed tomorrow. Choose these 3 because they all have the same genetics.


Early Girl was not topped and has a huge cola the size of a gatorade bottle.


Dub Shrub received pretty good light, was topped and had 6 main colas.


Bushy Kushy naturally topped itself and branched like crazy. 4 main colas, heavily shaded by pineapple.


Top row early girl
middle dub
bottom bushy


----------



## Drella (Jan 31, 2010)

looks great bro! im so happy for you. going sog next round huh? youll do great. im sure you got some sticky scissors to scrap, ill let you enjoy!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, harvesting pineapple amazed me. She would hardly stand up under her own weight, easily 2 oz's from this girl. Covered in trichs, touching a bud felt like sap.

I'll let the pictures do the rest of the talking.


Claudette


Pineapple Express deliciousness!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 1, 2010)

NICE Budz there SG15...


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 1, 2010)

SL2 said:


> NICE Budz there SG15...


Thanks! I'll update again in a week or so when everything has dried out. I kept it all separate so I can calculate each plants yield.

Since this grow is coming to a end, I have started a new thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298214-second-400w-mh-hps-journal.html


----------



## Drella (Feb 1, 2010)

great bro, just great. that nug must feel very rewarding, you deserve it. roots for dayz!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 2, 2010)

Pineapple Smoke Report: So it's not 100% dried and cured, but dry enough to enjoy a toke  Very smooth flavor, definitely packs a punch. Looks awesome under the MH, I'll get a shot of the cola when it dries out. Definitely a uplifting energetic high which I like. A big enough hit will make your heart race, but smooth tokin seems to just be really relaxing. 100% happy with these genetics, definitely did better than anything else in my environment growth/yield/trich/bud to leave/everything wise.


----------



## Drella (Feb 2, 2010)

great bro, just great, i cant wait to smoke my own! im jealous!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 4, 2010)

Bushy Kushy + Early Girl + Dub Shrub = 65.9 grams right now. So I'm gonna say there was about 2.5 oz cuz I smoked a lot  I'm not too disappointed in that because 2/3 didn't get great light.

Totals are in!
2.3 Oz of unknown chronic (3 plants)
2.5 Oz Pineapple Express (1 plant)
2.2 Oz of bag seed mids (2 plants)

7 Oz (196g) total with 400w = .49grams/watt. Not bad for my first grow 
I'll keep pineapple for meds, rest is going to other patients for cheap. Glad to have this opportunity thanks to all the people who pushed for michigan medical.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 5, 2010)

WhiteWiddow said:


> i would save for the 5 gal bags, i got the one gal 8 bag kit and its a real small type of system to work wit


Thanks for that tip, I would have missed that and been disappointed, I'd rep you again if I could. Went with a different brand but made sure to get the 5 gal set.





Sprung bags just arrived today! (similar to bubble bags but less of a rip off) I got the sprung bag 5 gal set, which is 5 bags (220,160,110,73,25) and a pressing screen for a total of 80 bux shipped. Stitching and material all appears to be high quality. Now I just have to run out to the store and buy a 5 gal bucket and a bag of ice...if I could just set this pineapple express down


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hash made & buds jarred. Now it's time for the cure. mmmmm


1)Pineapple
2)Pineapple closeup
3)chronic
4)all jarred up
5)hash bag dryin
6)3 grades (left best, right lowest) of hash 1.7g total

That's about it for this one, join me at https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298214-second-400w-mh-hps-journal.html for another round. Thanks for following.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 6, 2010)

That PE looks nice SG15...may have to give that a try...good job...


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks great. Nice grow. 

Regarding your watering schedule. With Rockwool/hydro you want to water as much as they can handle. That's kind of the whole idea around hydro. Even though it doesn't need to be watered, you gain extra growth and yield by watering 3 or 4 times a day for 10-15min per. Yes you can get away with watering less, but your yields and veg growth will increase with a standard hydro watering schedule.

I know it sounds odd, it did to me too when I switched from soil to hydro. 

Water as much as you can without hurting the plant. RW breathes well. During my veg period of 18/6 lighting, I was was watering 6x a day.


----------



## YaK (Feb 6, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> Looks great. Nice grow.
> 
> Regarding your watering schedule. With Rockwool/hydro you want to water as much as they can handle. That's kind of the whole idea around hydro. Even though it doesn't need to be watered, you gain extra growth and yield by watering 3 or 4 times a day for 10-15min per. Yes you can get away with watering less, but your yields and veg growth will increase with a standard hydro watering schedule.
> 
> ...


be careful. you CAN overwater in hydro.

nothing wrong with finding the threshold, BUT you are doing a very good job so far. "if it ain't broke" ..........


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 6, 2010)

YaK said:


> be careful. you CAN overwater in hydro.
> 
> nothing wrong with finding the threshold, BUT you are doing a very good job so far. "if it ain't broke" ..........


 
My current grow cannot handle the 15min every 3hour watering schedule that most recommend. I removed one watering in my 12 hour cycle. Yes you can clearly over water with hydro.


----------



## YaK (Feb 6, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> My current grow cannot handle the 15min every 3hour watering schedule that most recommend. I removed one watering in my 12 hour cycle. Yes you can clearly over water with hydro.


if all you run is hydroton... then you can water much more often. but with rockwool, you want it to saturate, then, slowly dry .... then before it's too dry, it will water again.

there are many many ways to skin a cat. If you watch closely for signs of overwatering, and taper off accordingly, then you will be just fine. Watering schedules are completely dependent upon media and grow room conditions.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, my RW was staying far to wet for my liking. I'm having a wayyyyy easier time controlling watering schedules with my new media choice, 50% hydroton 50% rockwool mini-cubes. You get the nice air properties of the hydroton without requiring 5-8 waterings a day because of the retention of the cubes. Not having the big block of RW has lowered my ph problems greatly. We'll c how it goes the rest of the grow. Feel free to join me over there guys, know there's not much to see now, but soon enough!


----------



## Drella (Feb 7, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Hash made & buds jarred. Now it's time for the cure. mmmmm
> 
> View attachment 705276View attachment 705277View attachment 705278View attachment 705279View attachment 705280View attachment 705281
> 1)Pineapple
> ...


great bro, just great


----------



## KushLuvR (Feb 9, 2010)

Job well done bro!!!! Mucho repo!!kiss-ass..now its time to


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Hash made & buds jarred. Now it's time for the cure. mmmmm
> 
> View attachment 705276View attachment 705277View attachment 705278View attachment 705279View attachment 705280View attachment 705281
> 1)Pineapple
> ...


Nice man I have been hearing great things about P.E. I am going to grow that and bubba kush on my next grow. Congrats on your success!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 11, 2010)

Good job man, sorry didnt have time to read through the entire journal but i def read a good chunk! That Pineapple Express looks way dank, hows it smoking? Also thanks for turning me onto sprung bags, i think im gonna pick some up, thanks again!

Peace.


----------



## Michiganman247 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice last grow man, that PE looks killer.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 22, 2010)

hey someguy15 i helped a guy do hydroton & he had clones started in rapid rooter plugs we went strait into net pots filled with hydroton flooded 3 times a day worked good & had good results.myself i use rockwool blocks on top of rockwool 3'' slabs youre right about rock wool holding water a long time i dont like to mix them for that reason i ph my rockwool at 5.5 & feed nutes at 5.5-5.9 as ph in r/w tends to climb its just its nature i flood every 7-10 days with good results here 2 pics about 2 weeks apart


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 22, 2010)

7 to 10 days between floods damn. Does your ph climb like crazy just before the flood? Pure hydroton works great flooding 4-8 times a day. I mixed some RW minicubes in to reduce it. twice a day in veg, three times a day all through flower. I guess I prefer watering more often, feel like I have greater control of the PH & nutrient levels. It also seems to help 'flush' away the toxic salts the plants produce and keep the growth up. Your pics look great tho, obviously you got it workin'.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 22, 2010)

hey s-g 15 im still learning as i go along thats the beauty of doing this you got so many options heres some pics of my last grow ihope they came across these are mango & i was able to pull it off in 64 days purplewreck took longer this grow im doing now is all 1 strain


----------



## stickyikkigreen (Jun 3, 2010)

ihate those samsung phones, always freezing and shit


----------



## rawman (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks nice. Now u gotta make some BHO to give to ur patients and they'll be in love.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 25, 2010)

rawman said:


> Looks nice. Now u gotta make some BHO to give to ur patients and they'll be in love.


 haha very soon. I don't want to make an extractor out of PVC as it leaches harmful chemicals, so it's gotta be stainless steel. Gotta track down the parts and find a good open place to make it. I'm not about to set myself up in flames for some BHO  but soon, it's on my list of things to make still.


----------

